# Werbung auf Buffed.de



## Urka (9. April 2009)

Gerade mal auf die Werbung geachtet vom Skyblub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btw. wieso habt ihr eigentlich so ne Abzocker Seite als Werbung ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (9. April 2009)

Die Werbung wird von einem exteren Unternehmen zusammengestellt, an dieses Unternehmen gibt es aber klare Difinitionen, welche Werbung absolut nicht erwünscht ist.
Diese Werbung verstößt nicht dagegen, wenn jedoch Werbefirmen Schreibfehler in ihrer eigenen Werbung haben, sollte man diese Werbefirma eventuell darauf hinweisen.


----------



## Tikume (9. April 2009)

Als wäre Werbung ein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (9. April 2009)

Firefox + AdblockPlus + Noscript = Keine Werbung & sonstiger nervender Crap..

so long,


----------



## picollo0071 (9. April 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> [...]gibt es aber klare Difinitionen[...]


D*e*finitionen *Rechtscheibflame mach*
Und es passt gerad zum Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Vervane (12. April 2009)

Sagt mal habt ihr seit neuestem auch Goldwerbung für WoW auf Buffed gesehn? 
Ist das so gewollt, dachte jedenfalls das Blizz das nicht so gern sieht.


----------



## Ocian (12. April 2009)

Nein, dass ist sicher nicht von uns gewollt. Falls du so etwas beobachten solltest, mache bitten einen Screenshot davon und stelle ihn mit Uhrzeit hier rein. Dann können wir der Sache sofort nachgehen.


----------



## Baldraka1 (19. April 2009)

Das ist Heute aufgetaucht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (19. April 2009)

Wird sich bereits drum gekümmert. Danke für die Meldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heribert40k (20. April 2009)

Guten Tag,

ich habe gerade gesehen das auf Buffed.de Iphone Werbung läuft. Man soll 5 Stück abschießen und wenn man das gemacht hat, heißt es bekommt man ein Iphone 3g. ALso wenn man die 5 abgeschossen hat, kommt man auf http://www.websms.de/campaign/?dccqwWe . Wenn man die 3 Unterschiede findet kann man eine Ps3 Gewinnen. 3 Unterschiede gefunden kommt ein kleines Fenster: Du bist in der nächsten Runde! Trage hier deine Handynummer ein:
Und unten steht dann in grau 

"* Das www.websms.de Handy-Entertainmentflat Angebot beinhaltet 4 Handy-Content-Downloads (+1 Gratis Handy-Content Download) alle 5 Tage (exkl. Mobile Games & FSK 16 Content). Nicht genutzte Downloads verfallen....." 

Wie zum HENKER kann Buffed nur solche Werbung zu lassen? WoW ist ab 12 Freigegeben, daher werden hier auch Kinder surfen, die sich das nicht durchlesen und knallhart ihre Handynummer eintragen. Das ist mehr als Unverantwortungslos von Buffed, einfach untraglich und weiß der Teufel nicht noch was! 
Und alle die mimimi flamen sind alt genug, dass sie auf sowas nicht mehr hereinfallen...


MFG
Heribert


----------



## ZAM (20. April 2009)

Erstmal Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Goldseller.  Unser Werbeanbieter hat das am Wochenende bereits korrigiert und prüft weitere Schritte, dass dies nicht mehr vorkommt. Die websms-Geschichte haben wir zur Prüfung ebenfalls an die entsprechenden Stellen weitergeleitet. Zornige Hasspostings sind jedoch unangebracht, wir haben auch nur bedingt Einfluss auf diese Schaltungen.


----------



## Heribert40k (20. April 2009)

Entschuldige bitte meinen Ausbruch. Ich war nur etwas Wutgeladen meiner ReliLehrerin, weil die ein wenig tief in die Persönlichkeit unserer Klasse (Schüler) gräbt und keinen außer mir das zu stören scheint. Schön das ihr das überprüfen lässt, nen 13 oder 14 Jähriger checkt das villt noch nicht und dann ist man gleich ne menge Geld los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG
Heribert


----------

